# An expensive hobby!!



## wianb (Sep 12, 2012)

Purchased LR4 & PS CS6 and now need to upgrade from Nik Colour Efex Pro v3 to v4 as v3 does not work with either one! Never ending, this software upgrading lark.......


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 12, 2012)

Indeed.....and it gets even more expensive when software updates force a hardware update as well.....


----------

